# Giving rep points



## terryl965

Bob I am unable to give reps points to anybody why is this and how do I fix it.


----------



## Ping898

Yeah Terry's opinion has mad weight to them....We need people with a few more pasties!  Let him give REP!!!!


----------



## BlackCatBonz

aww terry, here, have some rep.


----------



## MA-Caver

terryl965 said:


> Bob I am unable to give reps points to anybody why is this and how do I fix it.



Maybe he's doing it too *rep*etitively


----------



## Ping898

MA-Caver said:


> Maybe he's doing it too *rep*etitively


 

ohhhh
that was a baaaad pun


----------



## MA-Caver

Ping898 said:


> ohhhh
> that was a baaaad pun


Wellll of course it is... isn't that my *rep*utation


----------



## exile

MA-Caver said:


> Wellll of course it is... isn't that my *rep*utation



Careful, MA-Cyou're setting yourself up to get repped to shreds!


----------



## MA-Caver

exile said:


> Careful, MA-Cyou're setting yourself up to get repped to shreds!


Well fortunately there's not much left in my *rep*ertoire


----------



## Carol

Tsk tsk tsk...Ralph, as a Mentor are you really being the best *rep*resentative of MT?


----------



## Ping898

Please...I beg you...for all decentcy STOP while you are still considered a *rep*utable individual....:uhyeah:


----------



## Carol

And if I don't, would I be *rep*rehensible?


----------



## terryl965

guys I do not want reps I cannot give out reps to people right now it is just not letting me. So how do I fix that so I can give reps to people again.


----------



## Ping898

Terry we know you want your rep *rep*aired but we are discussing other things...


----------



## MA-Caver

Carol Kaur said:


> Tsk tsk tsk...Ralph, as a Mentor are you really being the best *rep*resentative of MT?





			
				Ping898 said:
			
		

> Please...I beg you...for all decentcy STOP while you are still considered a *rep*utable individual....





Carol Kaur said:


> And if I don't, would I be *rep*rehensible?



Well I guess I'd better stop or else you two would *rep*ort me to Bob


----------



## exile

Carol Kaur said:


> And if I don't, would I be *rep*rehensible?



I can't get over all this witty reparteeclever comments followed by still more clever rep-lies. Just remember, though, folks: as ye sew, so shall ye rep...


----------



## Carol

MA-Caver said:


> Well I guess I'd better stop or else you two would *rep*ort me to Bob


 
Yep, and I know you wouldn't like being *rep*rimanded!


----------



## Carol

terryl965 said:


> guys I do not want reps I cannot give out reps to people right now it is just not letting me. So how do I fix that so I can give reps to people again.


 
Well...I can't fix it so maybe if we PW the thread enough it will command the attention of someone with the power to *rep*lace your faulty rep thingy.


----------



## Ping898

MA-Caver said:


> Well I guess I'd better stop or else you two would *rep*ort me to Bob


 
Well I won't cause I wouldn't want you to *rep*ay the favor....


----------



## exile

Carol Kaur said:


> Well...I can't fix it so maybe if we PW the thread enough it will command the attention of someone with the power to *rep*lace your faulty rep thingy.



I think that rep-resents the best route to a rep-id solution to Terry's problem.


----------



## MA-Caver

I think we'd better take Terry's problem seriously... and knock off all these silly *rep*lies
Besides I'm just about run out of my own *rep*ository


----------



## exile

MA-Caver said:


> I think we'd better take Terry's problem seriously... and knock off all these silly *rep*lies



Diiiing! I've used that one already, doesn't count if you rep-licate another poster's pun!! I agree, though, we need to get someone to rep-rogram the utilty for Terry's repometer...


----------



## Carol

Yes, and I *rep*eat, we can't fix the problem.  We need to get the attention of someone that can.


----------



## exile

I agreeand in the meantime, we should rep-ress the urge to make all these disgraceful puns on a poor little defenseless monosyllable...


----------



## MA-Caver

exile said:


> I agreeand in the meantime, we should rep-ress the urge to make all these disgraceful puns on a poor little defenseless monosyllable...


Yes they are getting *rep*ugnant aren't they?


----------



## Carol

That poor little defenseless monosyllable has been *rep*ackaged in to one helluva funny thread.   

And it may even help Terry get his rep fixed.


----------



## exile

Carol Kaur said:


> That poor little defenseless monosyllable has been *rep*ackaged in to one helluva funny thread.
> 
> And it may even help Terry get his rep fixed.



But in the meantime, there may be rep-risals for our pun-orgy!


----------



## Carol

Yes, I may have to make *rep*arations!


----------



## Kacey

Don't any of you have anything else in your *rep*etoires?  I mean, honestly... how *rep*etitive...


----------



## exile

Carol Kaur said:


> Yes, I may have to make *rep*arations!



That might earn us (or at least you) a rep-rieve, Carol...


----------



## Carol

We just hope that Terry's rep is *rep*erable!


----------



## Ping898

Do we have to keep *rep*laying all this bad punary


----------



## exile

Ping898 said:


> Do we have to keep *rep*laying all this bad punary



Now I feel bad, Ping... awful, because of what you said... I feel barely human... barely mammalian... I feel like a _rep-tile!!_


----------



## Carol

Yes, until the Rep *rep*airman repairs the rep of our reputed colleague.


----------



## terryl965

Man all of you have really put PW to the max on this simple but funny thread


----------



## exile

Carol Kaur said:


> Yes, until the Rep *rep*airman repairs the rep of our reputed colleague.



Till then, apparently, MT has become a rep-ository of the lowest form of humor! Hmmmf!


----------



## Carol

So I don't have to *rep*ent for my PW sins, Terry?


----------



## Ping898

I think I might have to *rep*ress all memory of this thread....


----------



## terryl965

Carol Kaur said:


> So I don't have to *rep*ent for my PW sins, Terry?


 

No not at all you have the right to be a Post Whore just like everybody else


----------



## exile

If I were you, I'd still feel some t-rep-idation about the outcome of all this self-indulgence!


----------



## Carol

So sorry that you find it to be *rep*ellent.


----------



## terryl965

Ping898 said:


> I think I might have to *rep*ress all memory of this thread....


 

Ping Ping Ping you the main man here and Ma-caver, by the way Carol is the Lady of the thread


----------



## terryl965

I believe this is one REPulsive thread and I love it


----------



## exile

Carol Kaur said:


> So sorry that you find it to be *rep*ellent.



It's not that, it's that my difficulty in coming up with suitably witty responses is something that I'm taking as a sign of imminent dec-rep-itude...


----------



## Carol

terryl965 said:


> Ping Ping Ping you the main man here and Ma-caver, by the way Carol is the Lady of the thread


 
Wooooooo Hooooooo!!!!

And just for that, I must take yet another *rep**** at these puns.


----------



## Ping898

terryl965 said:


> Ping Ping Ping you the main man here and Ma-caver, by the way Carol is the Lady of the thread


 
I don't mean to *rep*remaind you Terry, but I am the Lady of the thread....or at least a lady with Carol ...I think this is the only place I could be called a lady though....


----------



## Carol

Ping898 said:


> I don't mean to *rep*remaind you Terry, but I am the Lady of the thread....or at least a lady with Carol ...I think this is the only place I could be called a lady though....


 
I'll share!    

Ping, I'm sure you can be a lady when you are in *rep*ose...but perhaps not on the mat! LOL!


----------



## exile

terryl965 said:


> Ping Ping Ping you the main man here and Ma-caver, by the way Carol is the Lady of the thread



If all my efforts merit scant respect, I will forcibly rep-ine, Terry!!


----------



## Ping898

Aww thanks Carol for sharing the thread.  I just didn't want anyone to *rep*eat Terry's mistake


----------



## Carol

exile said:


> If all my efforts merit scant respect, I will forcibly rep-ine, Terry!!


 
You are not one to be *rep*udiated, Exile!


----------



## terryl965

Ping898 said:


> Aww thanks Carol for sharing the thread. I just didn't want anyone to *rep*eat Terry's mistake


 

Oh come on people do not be so rep out that you are now making up things like I'am


----------



## exile

Carol Kaur said:


> You are not one to be *rep*udiated, Exile!



Thank you Carol, now I need not rep-ublicize or rep-rise my various comments...


----------



## Carol

Hey...if MichaelEdward were here, do you think he'd be blaming the *Rep*ublicans for Terry's rep not working?


----------



## exile

Carol Kaur said:


> Hey...if MichaelEdward were here, do you think he'd be blaming the *Rep*ublicans for Terry's rep not working?



Yes, unless he's rep-ositioned himself politically...


----------



## Drac

I must* rep*air to my inner sanctum to contemplate all this...


----------



## exile

Drac said:


> I must* rep*air to my inner sanctum to contemplate all this...



And me too, dang! I have a class to prepare for tomorrow which I'm way behind on... I leave the scene of verbal battle to all you rep-robates who will probably keep it going till the dawn's early light....

... but it _has_ been _waaaaaay_ fun! :ultracool


----------



## MA-Caver

Frankly I'm amazed at how quickly this caught on... wasn't my intention but it made a bad thing much better!  Loved it... kinda like a game but not.


----------



## Ping898

hehe...harder the more people you get into it and trying not to *rep*eat words....


----------



## Drac

exile said:


> And me too, dang! I have a class to prepare for tomorrow which I'm way behind on... I leave the scene of verbal battle to all you rep-robates who will probably keep it going till the dawn's early light....... but it _has_ been _waaaaaay_ fun! :ultracool


 

You dare call ME a *rep-*robate?? That is *rep*-rehensible!!!!


----------



## terryl965

Ok REPobot now that is out there Drac


----------



## Ninjamom

You guys have such a great *rep*port between you, and I certainly can't *rep*lace any of this thread's int*rep*id punsters, but I think you need to *rep*lenish your supply of puns.



_Added on Edit: ..and THAT was my 100th post on MT!  It really c*rep*t up on me sur*rep*ticiously!_


----------



## Bob Hubbard

**groan**


Terry, are you getting a specific message when you try to rep someone?


----------



## Ceicei

(sorry, I came in late to this thread, so missed the party....  )

Bob, I did some *rep*ping and mine works... so maybe it is only Terry's.


----------



## exile

Ceicei said:


> (sorry, I came in late to this thread, so missed the party....  )
> 
> Ceiceiit's OK, no one will rep-udiate you just because you probably got some real stuff done instead of sitting around racking your brains to come up with pathetic puns...


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Truthfully I think that Terry *rep*resents MartialTalk in such a fine manner that he certainly needs to be able to *rep* all the other users when he so desires.  Now do not get me started on Terry *rep*udiating naughty users with negative *reputation *points.  That indeed is very important so that their *rep*rehensible behavior is *rep*roached appropriately.  Clearly those individuals need something like a *rep*ort card.  To show them that their online posting needs to be *rep*ositioned appropriately to the norms and standards of MartialTalk!


----------



## Drac

This thread is becoming a *rep*-osit for EVERY bad pun in the known universe..


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

I tend to think of it as *rep*resentative of our *rep*lication to the initial *rep*ort of our esteemed colleagues *rep*utational dilemma.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Clearly I am *rep*ressing some *rep*ression that I had suffered *rep*ugnantly at the hands of a *rep*ulsive individual.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

I further hope that you can all grant me a *rep*reive!


----------



## crushing

What a fun a fun rep-party repartee this thread has become.


----------



## Drac

Some of these puns are *rep*-pulsive at best..


----------



## arnisador

Bob Hubbard said:


> Terry, are you getting a specific message when you try to rep someone?



Perhaps you'll need to *rep*air the system due to *rep*rehensible overuse!


----------



## Carol

In all seriousness, I can't give rep now either.

When I click on the little icon to rep someone, I get...nothing, if it's a person I can rep.

However, if it's a person I can't rep, I get the "spread it around" message.

But....I LIKE giving out rep to deserving posters


----------



## terryl965

Carol Kaur said:


> In all seriousness, I can't give rep now either.
> 
> When I click on the little icon to rep someone, I get...nothing, if it's a person I can rep.
> 
> However, if it's a person I can't rep, I get the "spread it around" message.
> 
> But....I LIKE giving out rep to deserving posters


 

I hear you Carol sometimes when I hit to rep it does not let me and gives no message either, but I will rep people to my death. On to repping once again


----------



## Ping898

I have the same problem sometimes.  Usually I will then right click and say open in new window....then I can rep the person...


----------



## Bob Hubbard

its a local issue.  fix seems to be clear browser cache and restart. seems to be an IE issue. I'm unable to reproduce it on my end.


----------



## Andrew Green

Do the other Ajax features of the site work?  (ex. when sending a PM and you start typing the name, does it give a list after you get a few letters in?)


----------



## Bob Hubbard

They work ok for me.


----------



## Andrew Green

But you weren't having the problem


----------



## Bob Hubbard

right.  I can't recreate it, and only found 1 reference with no useful information to the problem at vB's forum.  So, I dunno. Me confuddled.


----------



## Andrew Green

I'm guessing has something to do with the way the browser handles AJAX, if javascript wasn't working the standard link would kick in, but that gets killed by JS, and the error comes up (through JS) when it can't add rep.  The missing piece is the pop up window which I'm pretty sure is done through AJAX.  If other AJAX features work, then it could be a code problem causing incompatibilities on different setups, if none do it is probably a browser set up issue.

Would be helpful if everyone that is having the problem could give a little more details:
- Do other AJAX features work?
- What browser (and version)
- Any plugins installed?
- is it a constant issue, or only once and a while?


----------



## bluemtn

Mine was doing it some yesterday as well.  I got tired of it, and experimented a little with my right mouse button and selected "open".  It finally showed up in a nice new screen...  It works fine now.  Sorry guys!  I really don't want to have a *rep*otoir of PWing!


----------



## rutherford

Reputedly, redos are required for reprocessing.  Find repose.  

If anyone wants to experiment with their rep giving abilities, I graciously offer myself as your test subject.  

For reptiliferous rep I will not reprehend and there will be no reprisals, if ye be repentant.


----------



## Lisa

Wow.  A rep party and I seemed to have missed it.  Its going to ruin my *rep*utation.


----------



## bluemtn

rutherford said:


> Reputedly, redos are required for reprocessing. Find repose.
> 
> If anyone wants to experiment with their rep giving abilities, I graciously offer myself as your test subject.
> 
> For reptiliferous rep I will not reprehend and there will be no reprisals, if ye be repentant.


 

I second that one!  Two willing test subjects, at your service!  

Since I have more than you rutherford, here's a little something...


----------

